# Spay today... I'm a wreck



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The way you're feeling is perfectly understandable to me. It shows what a deep bond you have with Portia. Is is_ so hard_ to be away from our a poodles, especially when we know our presence can be such a comfort to them. (Not to mention theirs to us!) She'll be so over-the-moon happy to see you tomorrow! I wish we could fast forward time until then. Think of your soon-to-be happy reunion, and all the pampering you can give her post-op.:clover:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand exactly what you are feeling. Heck, I get blue when I drop Beau off for his groom, and that's only for a few hours. For such little creatures, our poos sure take up a lot of space in our hearts!

I'm sure your girl will be fine, and I hope the recovery goes smooth, without too much licking of stitches.


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks - I really appreciate the emotional support... The vet called and everything went very well - all the pre-op blood work was normal and surgery was smooth. She was awake but groggy when they called and said they'd have her up and walking soon... I can't wait for lunch time tomorrow to go get her! It's probably better for her to spend the night there - I have to go out for a few hours this evening and wouldn't be home to watch her and I work in the morning... When I pick her up at noon tomorrow I'll have some quality time with her to cuddle...


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Good to hear Portia is doing well!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I know what you mean when you say people just don't understand! But that's OK cuz you DO have us! We totally know how Portia is more than 'just a dog'. That these bundles of love and energy are family members and an integral part of our lives!
Give her a hug from us!
Laurel & Molly
P.S. How about a 'cone of shame' pic? Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

If it helps, there's a good chance that she'll still be so groggy from the surgery and meds that she won't care where she is tonite... and sleep like a log. 

And about the time her head is clearing tomorrow u'll be there!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I have never been a night without my girls. It grieves me to think about it so I know how you are missing Portia. I am glad she is Ok. My girls came home after their surgery on the same day. With Poppy it was particularly hard to keep Bridget from wanting to play with her and to keep her quiet. Good luck with the stitches.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes I do understand, as all 5 of mine are little girls, and she is your little fur baby . The house is so still when ever one is missing, it's just not the same.You need her back so the world is normal once again.And I know, tomorrow can't come too soon.Hugs from my house to you and her. Kay & Girls


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks you guys!!!! It's nice to have "dog people" get what my family and friends don't... The house is so quiet and calm without her... kind of dull really... Anyways, focussing on tomorrow! And if she has a cone of shame, I'll be sure to take some really embarrassing pics and post them here... 
<3


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I completely understand how you feel. Our dogs are super special. What I don't understand is people who don't get how important our beloved animals are to us. 

Please pat Portia on the head from Oreo and me.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Ahhh Pretty Portia will be fine! She will probably be way too excited when she sees you tommorow. I bet you'll be getting some extra kisses when you pick her up. Glad to hear her spay went well!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Having gone through this last week with Cali, I completely understand. Before you know it, Portia will be home and you'll be turning yourself inside out for the next week trying to keep that irrepressible poodle energy quiet.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I never had a girl, always had boys. I understand what you're going through although for me I was nervous about my boys because of the stitches and it was my first time having boys neutered (when I was younger, we didn't know about neutering/spaying). I couldn't sit still in my classes and was waiting for that 3pm check up call from my vet telling me how it went. 

I understand the worry because for girls its a major surgery. The good thing, though lonely for you, is that she's under the supervision of vets and vet techs so should anything happen they're there on the spot and able to act quickly  

I'm sure she'll be so excited (a little sore but excited haha) to see you the next day!! I'm glad it went well!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

We all understand here who had spayed or neutered their pet. When I dropped my girls off at the vet to be spayed, I cried all the way back to work and then overnight just about killed me. But the girls were in good hands but I sure did alot of praying! Don't worry, Portia will be back to her puppyness soon!
Sylvia & the Girls! :hug:


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

We all understand how you are feeling.. You are among those who can relate.. Rhett and I send hugs and lots of poodle kisses to you both... And yes we needed to see cone of shame pictures or in Rhett's case panty pictures


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessFalcone (Feb 26, 2013)

My Swagger has been gone to service dog school for 3 weeks now - we are DYING to see him...we miss him so much. I totally know what you are feeling. I cried myself to sleep the first week...every time I let the dogs out I welled up again...my boy should be back home by next week - gosh I can't wait...people think I'm nuts too...it's ok though - I like my dogs MUCH better than people anyway! LOL.

I hope your girl makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your feelings about this and I hope your sweetie is now feeling well and recovering! I took my Joe Joe to the groomer for the first time and when the groomer told me I would have to leave my baby there for three hours, I almost turned around with him and went back home. I had to force myself to leave him there because he was in bad need of grooming (we got him at a shelter and no one had attended to his coat). I was sad and worried for the whole time and especially didn't want him to think I was not coming back! I thought I was being a little crazy but now I know others have similar feelings...though I know leaving a loved one for surgery over night is a much bigger deal!


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, as you may have noticed I never posted a picture of Portia in her cone. She never needed one! Never locked her wound and acted as if nothing happened! She was released Wednesday and they'd given her a pain pill (which she only got once a day). On Thursday she still seemed fine but I have her a pain pill just in case... Friday I didn't give her anything and she was great! Playing outside and acting quite normal! I have been trying to keep her quiet (YA RIGHT!!) but she's feeling quite normal and had bounced right back! Her incision look great (no redness or swelling)... No stitches to remove and she's eating and potting normally! I'm soooo relieved! Her gas on Wednesday was lethal tho!! She never usually farts but this was enough to clear a room and make your eyes water... Lol! Thankfully it was just a one day thing!

Anyways thanks for all the support guys!! It means a lot!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

So glad she did well!


----------

